# makefile et Xcode



## iManu (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Un problème idiot:
Je dois utiliser pas mal de codes existant sous Linux, unix, etc...
En général ça se passe bien (c'est rarement moi qui fais le portage), au terminal.

Je viens de suivre un cours de débutant en C, pour aller un peu plus loin (mes codes sont souvent en Fortran). Un des exos était de faire une librairie dynamique, en utilisant le terminal via un makefile.

Je ne suis pas arrivé, car les options filées (la formation était sous PC) ne correspondent pas.
Par contre, si je mets les sources et .h dans un projet Xcode, et que je définis la cible comme une librairie dynamique en C, ça marche bien - mais comme c'est automatique, je ne sais toujours pas comment...

Question 1)
A partir d'un projet Xcode, est il possible de générer un makefile en sortie ?

Question 2)
A partir d'un code qui s'installe via un makefile, comment l'intégrer dans Xcode (mon example de librairie dynamique était simplex, et je voudrais faire des projets Xcode pour des programmes plus compliqués) ?

Tant qu'à y etre, un sondage sur une question importante... on dit un ou une makefile ?


----------



## iManu (3 Juillet 2004)

réponse à la question 1): PBTOMAKE, qu'on peut trouver ici
Ca résoud pas mon souci de lib dynamique, ceci dit...   :mouais:


----------

